# Trivia 5/31



## luckytrim (May 31, 2019)

trivia 5/31
DID YOU KNOW...
Famous premature babies include Albert Einstein, Isaac Newton,  Mark Twain,
Stevie Wonder, Johannes Kepler, and Sir Winston  Churchill.-

1. Who was the first US president to be a West Point  graduate?
2. Sailors rely on one particular weather instrument at sea ;  what is it ?
3. If I suffer from Melophobia , what is it that I fear  ?
4. "Please Mr. Postman" was a number one on the US Billboard  chart in 1961
and then again in 1975, however not by the same act. Which  were the two acts
that reached the top of the charts with this  song?
(Hint; a Girl Group and a Duo...)
5. Everybody knows of the Brothers Grimm, the famous writers  and collectors
of fairy tales who brought us stories like "Snow White",  "Sleeping Beauty"
and "Cinderella". But what were their first  names?
(Hint; 'W' & 'J'...)
6. Singer Helen Reddy was born ... where ?
  a. - USA
  b. - Canada
  c. - England
  d. - Australia
7. We remember Robert Conrad for such TV series as "Wild, Wild  West' and
'Baa-Baa Black Sheep, among others, but do you recall the  series that was
his first Series starring role ?
  a. - 77 Sunset Strip
  b. - Hawaiian Eye
  c. - Hawaii 5-0
  d. - Burke's Law
8. What is the only Asian great ape?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
When first marketed in 1959, Barbie purchasers had a choice of  hair colors.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. U.S. Grant
2. Barometer
3. Music
4. The Marvelettes and The Carpenters
5. Wilhelm & Jacob
6. - d
7. - b
8. Orangutan

TRUTH !!
The original Barbie was available as either a blonde or  brunette.
But the blonde sold so much better, the brunette was soon  taken out of
production.
BTW ;
Barbie was inspired by Paper Dolls.
Barbie's full name is Barbara Millicent Roberts
Barbie is not from Malibu.  She's actually from the fictional  town of
Willows, Wisconsin.


----------

